# say hello to callum



## lorrilou

just thought id introduce you all to my son. he's 5 weeks old now but first proper chance to put picture of him on.

think he about 5 days old on here.
https://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj318/lorrilou_2008/callum050.jpg


----------



## mommy2raven

Congrats!!! He is soooooooo cute xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

:hugs: congrats !!

hes propa tinyy and dedd cuteee = ] = ]


----------



## cutie_wutie

*Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww CONGRATULATIONS HUN XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX HES SO GORGEOUS AWWWWWWWWWWWWW THANK YOU FOR SHARING YOUR PIC XXX BET YOUR SO PROUD XXX*


----------



## lorrilou

you wouldnt think that he was 8lbs 1oz born tho. He is quite long tho, taks after his daddy who is 6ft 4


----------



## cutie_wutie

Your Daughter Looks So Proud Awwwwww Thats A Great Photo


----------



## cutie_wutie

they still look so tiny and fragile even 8lb babies xxxxxx my 1st was 8lb 9 2nd 8lb 12 3rd 8lb 6 n half xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lorrilou

cutie_wutie said:


> Your Daughter Looks So Proud Awwwwww Thats A Great Photo

yeah she is, shes like a little mother to him. its really cute, no jealousy what so ever, thank god!!!!


----------



## lorrilou

cutie_wutie said:


> they still look so tiny and fragile even 8lb babies xxxxxx my 1st was 8lb 9 2nd 8lb 12 3rd 8lb 6 n half xxxxxxxxx

he's 9lbs14 now (well last week he was) and he still seems so fragile!


----------



## lorrilou

this is him now with his big sis!!

taken this morning!
https://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj318/lorrilou_2008/callum2026.jpg


----------



## reallytinyamy

sooooooooo cute!


----------



## Jenny

Aww, he's beautiful! Congrats hon on your little prince hon :hugs:


----------



## faith_may

Congratulatios, he's so cute


----------



## Louise

that is one gorgous baby


----------



## Stef

Oh hun he is gorgeous. Plenty of hair too!!

xx


----------



## Iwantone!!!

aaww what a cutie hunni xxx


----------



## Mango

Awww he's adorable!!


----------



## lorrilou

Awwww, louise your little boy is so cute too.


----------



## Vickie

He's adorable!


----------



## Spunky Cupkake

hs gorgeous congratulations
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Samantha675

he is just so adorable. I love all the hair!!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Aww honey, he is beautiful


----------



## lorrilou

Samantha675 said:


> he is just so adorable. I love all the hair!!

Thank you. its true what they say about heartburn in pregnancy and hairy babys, he is so hairy, hes even got hairy ears!! So cute tho.


----------



## Newt

awwwwww he is soooo sweet


----------



## lili

They are both beautiful!!! Enjoy them!!!


----------



## Kathp

Aww, look how tiny and peaceful he looks!


----------



## NeyNey

He's absolutely adorable


----------



## mickey

congratulations, he is absolutely sweet :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## PinkPiglet

He is beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## ablaze

gr8 name ;) and my son has tht seat too lol!! gr8 pic hun xx


----------



## Carolina

lovely name and a cutie loving the hair!! Congratulations!


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gif
Oh he is gorgeous! Many Belated Congratulations!


----------



## Tam

Awwww he is so cute!!! Congratulations! x


----------

